# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  “PETROF” изменивший жизнь

## Maximillyan

Китайская мудрость гласит: «Подари страждущему удочку, а не корми его рыбой».  Я начну свой рассказ о молодой, но уже достаточно известной пианистке из Уральска, Маше Сидорович. Дело в том, что мне посчастливилось помочь ей, а точнее её  родителям, в выборе пианино. В дальнейшем этот выбор косвенно повлиял на судьбу Маши и, смею надеяться, что он был осознанным и правильным.

Начну издалека, так как иначе будет трудно понять, как покупка инструмента может изменить жизнь человека. Во время всего повествования, я постараюсь быть объективным и кратким. Тем, кто хочет узнать, что же на самом деле произошло, прошу запастись терпением. Итак, как это часто бывает в нашей жизни, настройщики ходят по одной стороне улицы, а их клиенты по другой, и, увы, часто не встречаются. В нашем случае произошла подобная ситуация, за исключением маленького нюанса, после неправильного выбора, а как впоследствии выяснилось, обычного «развода клиента» одним недобросовестным настройщиком, Маша осталась «один на один» с этим монстром «совмузпрома», пианино «Беларусь» 1972г. выпуска. Далее я приведу слова Маши про  «Беларусь» и все мытарства с нею связанные.

«Я пошла в музыкальную школу на театр и хореографию, а фортепиано - был предмет по выбору.  Родители сразу купили мне мой первый инструмент, пианино «Беларусь» 1972 года. Для занятий общим фортепиано он вполне подходил. Но после первого класса я решила перейти на фортепианное отделение и уже учиться играть профессионально. До 3 класса было всё нормально, а потом начались проблемы. Произведения были более сложные технически и по звучанию.  Мою Беларусь приходилось настраивать почти каждый месяц. В 5 классе начались серьёзные проблемы. Я даже хотела бросить музыкальную школу, потому что я не понимала, что требует от меня преподаватель.

Когда я играла дома, то слышала одно, а когда приходила в школу, там всё звучало совсем по - другому.  Родители стали искать мне новый инструмент. На это ушёл почти год. И вот в 2009 году, за месяц до моего дня рождения, и за 3 недели до международного конкурса, у меня появился «Petrof». Смотреть мы его ходили с дядей Максимом. Он же руководил перевозкой инструмента и настраивал его. На полную настройку ушло дня 3, может даже чуть больше. Звук был замечательный, хотя пианино тоже было старое. К конкурсу я готовилась уже на новом инструменте и наконец-то смогла понять и выполнить все требования преподавателя по звучанию произведений.

На этом конкурсе я заняла 1 место. Моя победа на конкурсе это и заслуга д. Максима, который подготовил   «Petrof» для моих занятий по специальности. Домашнее пианино - это главный помощник во всех моих начинаниях. Любите своё пианино!»

 Для простого обывателя может показаться странным, что пианино из возвышенного и поэтического объекта поклонения  и неотъемлемого предмета музыкальной культуры, может превратиться в монстра, способного не только «не стать другом и помощником», но и отбить у ребёнка последнее желание к музицированию. Здесь следует пояснить, что в советское время было очень модно устанавливать рекорды по количеству  произведённых  в год машин и станков, при этом никогда не шла речь об их качестве. За перевыполнение плана выписывались премии и поощрения, выдавались путёвки и прочее.

Случай с фабрикой «Беларусь», которая допустила технологический брак при производстве пианино с 1971-73гг., «отдельная песня». Десятками тысяч «путешествовали» эти двухсотпятидесятикилограммовые «красавицы» по бывшему СССР, некоторые из них браковали в специализированных музыкальных магазинах и отправляли в родной город Борисов. Там, где не было специализированных точек продаж с элементами музыкально-технического сервиса, они в буквальном смысле обретали «покой». То есть несведущий клиент покупал такой «инструментик», затем искал настройщика, находил, тот приходил и пытался его настроить. Через месяц, другой про настройку можно было и не говорить, что говориться «её и след простыл». При этом родители заставляли своих чад «учиться играть на пиванине». 

Со стороны такие занятия напоминали методы дознания испанской инквизиции, в средневековье, что-то вроде  «iron maiden». Если вдруг родители понимали, чаще сравнивая со звучанием соседского пианино, что их инструмент играет «не туды», то либо пытались быстренько  избавиться от него, либо провожали на «вечное молчание» в гараж или сарай. В нашем случае, Маша очень упорно и старательно постигала азы музыки посредством бракованной «Беларуси», в тайне надеясь, что прейдёт день и «она зазвучит правильно».

Однако этот день всё не наступал, настройщик, посоветовавший приобрести это пианино, периодически приходил «подбивать колки», не брезгуя при этом брать деньги за «ремонт и настройку». «Беларусь» с каждым днём всё больше приходила  в негодность, превращаясь из плохозвучащего пианино в «большую старинную шарманку». Наталья, мама Маши, не оставляла надежды исправить сложившуюся ситуацию. Она искала человека, способного исправить работу их инструмента. И вот однажды одна сердобольная преподавательница ДМШ  дала Наталье номер моего домашнего телефона. Первоначально осмотрев это пианино, я вынес неутешительный вердикт: «Для настройки и занятиям по специальности фортепиано не подлежит».

Я хорошо помню реакцию Маши и Натальи на моё решение, однако, принимая во внимание, что заниматься на инструменте всё равно нужно, решил применить свой апробированный метод закрепления строя при помощи уплотнения посадочных мест колков. Изрядно повозившись с запрессовкой колков, я пояснил, что гарантии на качество дать не могу и настоятельно рекомендую подыскивать другое пианино, иначе нужно просто забыть о занятиях.

пояснить, что найти пианино на продажу и качественно его транспортировать, это целое искусство. Хороших, пусть  и бывших в употреблении инструментов, тогда никто не продавал, со слов Натальи у неё буквально «опускались руки». Консультации по покупке цифрового пианино привели Наталью к решению не делать этого ни в коем случае. При полной безысходности того времени и отказывающейся хоть как-то звучать «Беларуси», помог случай.

Одна из преподавателей музыкальной школы, хорошо понимающая и сочувствующая Маше в её беде, подарила шанс, дав телефон родственницы, которая срочно продавала «Петроф». Наталья обратилась ко мне с просьбой осмотреть инструмент. Надо отметить, что я тогда был очень занят, но не смог отказать её в консультации. Пианино «Петроф» действительно оказалось очень хорошим по качеству: приятный бархатный  звук среднего регистра, бархатные басы и «некричащие» дисканты. Всё это радовало, но пианино никогда не обслуживалось, строй был ниже почти на полутон. Неотрегулированная  работа механики настораживала, однако, как я обратил внимание на несбитые фильцы молотков, утвердился в мысли, что играли на нём мало. И так сделка по купле-продаже состоялась, мы аккуратно перевезли и расположили наше пианино на пятом этаже блочной пятиэтажки.

  Поначалу наш «Петроф» пытался «брыкаться» и не хотел играть на новом месте. Я настроил пианино, отрегулировал работу молоточкового механизма, однако то тут, то там «вылазили» недороботки механики. Приходилось вновь приходить и налаживать. Маша, Наталья и бабушка молились Богу, чтобы он заиграл как надо! Через месяц наши опасения улетучились, пианино стало работать и радовать нас своим чарующим звуком. Самое главное, что пианино стало устраивать своей работой Машу и её педагога по специальности Светлану Александровну Вастьянову. Обычной практикой стало проведение уроков за «Петрофом», так как в музыкальной школе к тому времени играть стало не на чем. По мнению Маши, её мамы и бабушки, профессиональный подход к овладению фортепиано  это отчасти  заслуга настройщика, который своевременно поддерживает инструмент в хорошем состоянии. 

Мне как настройщику было очень приятно это слышать. Позволю с ними согласиться, что настроенное и технически грамотно отрегулированное пианино, это залог не только хорошей игры, но и объект формирования гармонически развитой интеллектуальной личности. Безусловно, все многочисленные победы Маши на музыкальных конкурсах, являются следствием её исключительной работоспособности и таланта, высококвалифицированного педагога, но вполне обоснованно хочется верить и надеяться, что maxim_tuner тоже «приложил руку» к этому.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-6R9...eature=related Маша исполняет пьесу казахского композитора (наши дни).

----------


## ЕленаМС

В моей жизни было 4 фортепиано - 2  Омской фабрики "Иртыш" - один с детства - хороший довольно, звучный, благородный,но громоздкий. Его купили , когда  мне было лет 5.  Другой - в квартире моего мужа - гроб жуткий-избавилась. Потом мы переехали на Украину и я -пианистка -осталась без инструмента. Мне страшно не нравились местные инструменты-всё мечтала об иностранце. Начались 90-е годы. Еле еле купила с рук старинное пианино  красоты неописуемой -Tuch & Geuer произведённое в Магдебурге. Но там была то ли полурама (по объяснению настройщиков) то ли дека с трещиной. Короче, при всём благородстве и богатстве  звучания и прекрасном аристократическом виде, моё пианино не выдерживало моих занятий -строй сползал да и механика была слишком лёгкая для меня. Это пианино прожило у меня тем не менее 16 лет, как могло -служило верой и правдой. Я не теряла надежды обновить свой инструмент. И вдруг мне попалось объявление о продаже пианино Petrof. Хозяйка инструмента, у которой он простоял с момента покупки лет тоже 16, объяснила мне, что ей купил пианино папа в военторге, она на нём с горем пополам проучилась лет 5 (там даже педали оставались  запаянными в целлофан -во, какая интенсивность обучения  была!), а теперь она беременна вторым и некуда ставить кроватку. Я за три дня успела организовать перевозку пианино (надо сказать, на приличное расстояние - в другой город!), найти нового хозяина на моему старенькому  "немцу", в один день привезла Petrof и перевезла немца новым хозяевам. Мой знакомый настройщик сказал, настраивая пианино, что  ощущение абсолютно нового инструмента.

----------


## Maximillyan

> Мой знакомый настройщик сказал, настраивая пианино, что  ощущение абсолютно нового инструмента.


Спасибо, Елена.Я бы сказал, что плохих "Петровых" не бывает. Правда, иногда уж очень резкий звук с фа2 октавы, подобно клавикорду. В целом, эти пианино - мечта любого пианиста.

----------


## Maximillyan

Хочется поделиться новостью со всеми участниками форума. Мария Сидорович получила Гран 
При Международного конкурса «Фиесталония-Казахстан», г. Астана и 
персональное приглашение на международный конкурс «Open Italy» 
2015 в г. Римини (Италия) за счет организатотов!!!
Подробнее читайте здесь: http://muzklondike.ru/events/konkurs...ia_kazakhstan/
http://muzklondike.ru/u/image2014/Le...iestalonia.pdf
Я считаю себя счастливым человеком, потому, что был причастен к судьбе Маши, готовил её "Петроф" к занятиям.
*Слава пианино "Петроф"!*

За полгода до грандиозной Победы Маши, концерт в одной из ДМШ г.Уральска РК. Рояль "Петроф" - это красиво.

----------


## Maximillyan

https://youtu.be/vR5Qv1BJQCw

----------


## Maximillyan



----------


## Maximillyan

Порвались струны  на Петрове. Максим как смог, так и сделал. Нет в наличии новой струнной проволоки и пр. Но музыка вечна, не смотря на апатию администраций по поводу ремонта. Если бы не сердобольныя, предеанныя своему делу учителя, не знаю, Петров, так бы и остался в неприглядном "дурно звучащем" обличье.

----------


## VectorG

У нас тоже Petrof )

----------

Maximillyan (09.06.2017)

----------


## Maximillyan



----------


## Maximillyan



----------


## Dvina

Здравствуйте! Может ли пианино, вроде Petrof, быть заменено цифровым пианино для любительской игры в многоквартирном доме (произведения примерно уровня старших классов музыкальной школы - муз училища)?

----------


## Maximillyan

> Здравствуйте! Может ли пианино, вроде Petrof, быть заменено цифровым пианино для любительской игры в многоквартирном доме (произведения примерно уровня старших классов музыкальной школы - муз училища)?


отнюдь, ни самое продвинутое нынешнее ц.пианино не может стоять в одной линейке со старым Петровым. Для пианиста самое главное ТУШЕ, а цифра этого не даёт,

----------


## valentino

Здравствуйте!

Какую бы марку нового акустического пианино иностранного (не китайского и не белорусского) производства вы бы посоветовали? Можно ли его купить в интернете с доставкой в российский регион?

Верно ли что Петроф это бюджетная но высококачественная чешская марка пианино?

----------


## Maximillyan

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Какую бы марку нового акустического пианино иностранного (не китайского и не белорусского) производства вы бы посоветовали? Можно ли его купить в интернете с доставкой в российский регион?
> 
> Верно ли что Петроф это бюджетная но высококачественная чешская марка пианино?


по поводу покупки по интернету пояснить не могу, не знаю, но думаю, что это возможно, но я бы не советовал так поступать, есть различные риски и пр.
Что касается ПЕТРОФ, то это действительно были бюджетные, но всегда качественные пианино, но это было в советское время. Теперь Петроф это китайское пианино, можно так сказать, так как детали и материалы используются от туда, да и собирают их вьетнамцы, поэтому ничего не могу пояснить про их качество, а самое главное - насколько они долговечны в каждодневной эксплуатации,
удачи,

----------

valentino (21.07.2021)

----------


## valentino

Компания Петроф и её российский дилер отрицают то что вы пишете в предыдущем сообщении и уверяют что пианино Петроф - полностью чешские и сделаны полностью в Чехии.

Цитата из ответа компании Клавирин, официального дилера Петроф в России:

"Фабрика ПЕТРОФ является фабрикой «полного цикла» и выпускает все инструменты в одном месте, г. Градец-Кралове. Никаких комплектующих или производств во Вьетнаме, Китае или Индонезии фабрика ПЕТРОФ не имеет."

Цитаты из ответа самой компании Петроф:

"Наша фабрика стоит уже больше чем 150 лет на одном месте , в готоде Градец Кралове, 100 км от Праги, направление на Польшу. За время с 1864 года мы  ПРОИЗВОДИЛИ и продали уже больше чем 630.000 пианино и роялей марки ПЕТРОФ, пианино и рояли мы ВСЕГДА ПРОИЗВОДИЛИ И ПРОИЗВОДИМ НА ФАБРИКЕ ПЕТРОФ В ЧЕХИИ. Конечно, можно в нам приехать на завод, посетить наш музей и производство."

"Стараемся, что бы наше качество было на высоком уровни,  пользуем чешские или европейские материали, механики чешские Детоа , немецкие молотки и механики Реннер, цамые лучшие в мире, чешское или альпское дерево, немецкие струны."

"Если у Вас  вопросы, пишите или звоните, рада Вам все скажу и покажу."

На youtube.com выложены видео с фабрики Петров, а на сайте приглашение для желающих посетить их фабрику.

В общем, компания Петроф производит исключительно хорошее впечатление и у нас нет ни малейших сомнений в качестве их продукции. Будем покупать Петроф.

----------


## Maximillyan

> Компания Петроф и её российский дилер отрицают то что вы пишете в предыдущем сообщении и уверяют что пианино Петроф - полностью чешские и сделаны полностью в Чехии.
> 
> Цитата из ответа компании Клавирин, официального дилера Петроф в России:
> 
> "Фабрика ПЕТРОФ является фабрикой «полного цикла» и выпускает все инструменты в одном месте, г. Градец-Кралове. Никаких комплектующих или производств во Вьетнаме, Китае или Индонезии фабрика ПЕТРОФ не имеет."
> 
> Цитаты из ответа самой компании Петроф:
> 
> "Наша фабрика стоит уже больше чем 150 лет на одном месте , в готоде Градец Кралове, 100 км от Праги, направление на Польшу. За время с 1864 года мы  ПРОИЗВОДИЛИ и продали уже больше чем 630.000 пианино и роялей марки ПЕТРОФ, пианино и рояли мы ВСЕГДА ПРОИЗВОДИЛИ И ПРОИЗВОДИМ НА ФАБРИКЕ ПЕТРОФ В ЧЕХИИ. Конечно, можно в нам приехать на завод, посетить наш музей и производство."
> ...


написать можно что угодно, полагаю. Выложить постановочные видео также не проблема. Однако "посылка" может быть с китайским прононсом. хотелось бы верить, что я был не прав,
с уважением, удачного приобретения пианино,

----------

